# acupuncture or hypnosis ?



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

has anyone tried acupuncture? 
I heard of some guy how got derealisation after that both his parents died. Then he recovered 100% using acupuncture.

And hypnosis ? Anyone tried that ?

J.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

I?ve had hypnotherapy which cost ?360 all together. He said he couldn?t ?get me under? because I?m already ?under? 24/7 :roll: .

It's worth a shot though mate.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep I get regular acupuncture as part of my wellness program. Once per month.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Yep I get regular acupuncture as part of my wellness program. Once per month.


does it help ?
or is it just a way of makeing money?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'd quite like to try acupuncture, have you noticed any benefits from this?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

J. said:


> jonnyfiasco said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I get regular acupuncture as part of my wellness program. Once per month.
> ...


It helps with me keeping well. Its not a magic pill or anything like that just an adjunct to my overall wellness. It helped me give up smoking and with a fungal infection I had, so it is worthwhile for the health benefits in that respect. I wouldnt expect your DP to disappear though.

As for the making money part, well yes they do make money but it is in an honourable way as acupuncture is very effective for a variety of conditions. Most insurance carriers support it, the NHS here in the UK offers it and the WHO promotes it. Plus they been crankin it in China for thousands of years with great results.

I enjoy it and it relaxes me.


----------

